# ROS offline application locked my form 11



## extopia (24 Oct 2005)

Started work on my Form 11 in the ROS offline application (using the OSX mac version) and saved the form. But when I try to reopen I get a message saying "The File is Locked for Editing" and can't open it.

Any suggestions? Has this happened to anyone else?


----------



## extopia (24 Oct 2005)

UPDATE: The problem appears to have solved itself for now. I was able to open it.


----------



## stuart (24 Oct 2005)

If it happens again try going into the folder holding all the form 11's

I think there is a file extension of ".lck" added to the file which casuses this

If the extra extension is removed it unlocks the file

I was shown by someone from the ROS department in O Connell Street how to do it
But can't remember what casues it, possibly not closing ROS offline properly

stuart@buyingtolet.ie


----------

